# Chick Dust Bath Advice?



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

One of my chicks has been 'bathing' in anything soft, such as blankets. It's the kind of behaviour seen when chicks are in dust baths. I read somewhere that they can have dust baths from an early age but I'm unsure of what age is usual & what sort of sand to use. They're four & a half weeks old & only one chick has been doing it. Shall I introduce a dust bath soon? Thanks for any advice that you can offer.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

My chicks had access to a sandbox from day one and all used it immediately. I used playsand from Wickes.


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Graham said:


> My chicks had access to a sandbox from day one and all used it immediately. I used playsand from Wickes.


Thank you, I'll have a look :}


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi 
Play sand or chinchilla sand should be fine. I have about 50 or so chickens who free range about my garden, needless to say that there are 'craters' everywhere :whistling2: They find their favourite dusting spot and take it in turns, plants get dug up regardless :bash:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ooh Chinchilla sand? I didn't think of that. Thank you for the good suggestion. I have two chicks ~ how big should the 'bath' be roughly?


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I would imagine something like a sandwich box would be ok, as long as it has low sides. It hard to guess without knowing their size but as long as they can lay on their side and fluff it under their wings it'll be fine. 

Its very funny watching them bath, it is clearly bliss :lol2:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

paulajo said:


> Its very funny watching them bath, it is clearly bliss


Hahaha I can imagine, I can't wait to see them in there. Perhaps an {unused} litter tray type thing? Shallow & enough room for two chicks to go mental in the dust!


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, that would be ideal :2thumb:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you :}


----------

